# pub/hotel entertainment



## Stuartrox (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi everyone
I'd love some feedback/observations re: entertainment in pubs, hotels etc. I'm self employed in the UK as an entretainer playing live music in pubs, clubs and private functions and would like to do the same in the Algarve. I love the Algarve and I know most of the resorts have venues doing live music. I do everything from Frank Sinatra right through the usual Beatles, Stones, Elvis, Queen, Rod Stewart etc up to Kings of Leon, Killers, Amy Winehouse as well as reggae/ska and a bit of traditional and contemporary Irish.

While there may well be sufficient bookings in the summer season - I was wondering if there would be enough to keep me ticking over during the winter months? I'm hoping to come over again in the next couple of months to do further research but would be grateful for any insights from forum users - Thanx!


----------



## notlongnow (May 21, 2009)

I won't profess to know loads about this topic, but I do know a couple of people who do this kind of work and do very nicely - it's obviously rather seasonal, but resorts still need someone to entertain the off-season visitors.


----------



## Stuartrox (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks Notlongnow. I got the impression from my visit last year that, come the end of the season, a lot of the entertainers either head back to their home country or other counrties which are busier in the winter months, so although the potential venues are reduced, so too are the performers on hand. I'm sure what I do here would go down well and I don't want to make a fortune, just enough to survive without eating into my savings too much and still have the time to 'smell the roses' as it were


----------



## notlongnow (May 21, 2009)

Others may disagree, but I think that your line of work is actually one of the few things that has potential to still be a real business round these parts in the current economic times - if, of course, you're good at what you do and manage to establish a local reputation.

...and you have savings 

Good luck.


----------



## Stuartrox (Apr 25, 2011)

I like to think I'm good... they keep booking me which is nice! We've just booked to come over to do a bit more research and have a holiday in early April so I might get a better idea. It's nice to get the comments of people like yourself who are there all year round to get the general impressionof what's going on! Thanks


----------



## Frank Wilson (Jul 15, 2010)

Personally I would love to see a pub entertainer who doesn't do the same old songs.

Every week at our local we get one man and his music machine peddling the same old dross.


----------



## Stuartrox (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi Frank! without wishing to blow my own trumpet (forgive the musical pun!!) I take pride in being able to say that I NEVER play the same set twice. I'd get bored, as would the audience and the bar staff. I totally agree - you have to keep it fresh and walk the tightrope between doing the songs people love and often expect to hear but also throw in a few that people love but don't hear so often.It just takes a bit of imagination and enthusiasm. I can't wait to try out a new song when it's ready to fly!


----------



## Frank Wilson (Jul 15, 2010)

Stuart, I think you misunderstood my post, I am sure you are very good and I am sure that you do mix up your sets, it was just the artist list, it is by and large (barring the Drifters who usually pop up somewhere) the same artist list as every pub entertainer / one man and his music box.

Whilst I appreciate most holiday makers are "rank and file music lovers with little or no imagination" just for once I would love to hear a pub singer not singing there artists. Not everybody's musical taste is bound by the confines of commercial sucsess.

And if I hear the fields of athenry once more i'll go off my head!

Have a learn of something like this...


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Frank Wilson said:


> Stuart, I think you misunderstood my post, I am sure you are very good and I am sure that you do mix up your sets, it was just the artist list, it is by and large (barring the Drifters who usually pop up somewhere) the same artist list as every pub entertainer / one man and his music box.
> 
> Whilst I appreciate most holiday makers are "rank and file music lovers with little or no imagination" just for once I would love to hear a pub singer not singing there artists. Not everybody's musical taste is bound by the confines of commercial sucsess.
> 
> ...



Ahhhh Frank you have obviously never heard THE FIELDS OF ATHENRY sung by the 
Dropkick Murphys


----------



## Stuartrox (Apr 25, 2011)

Nice track, must admit I've never heard it before. I understand what your saying. The problem is if you went into the average venue looking to get booked and, when the inevitable first question...'what sort of music do you play'? pops up, you answered ' loads of rare and obscure songs that most people have never heard of but which is really good, different and will please music connesieurs (I know I haven't spelled that right!!) I think you'd get the odd gig but would generally have a fairly empty diary! 

I always say - you can't please everybody but you can at least try! I'd take it as a challenge to see if I could do the odd song or two that might please you Frank!! but would probably go and spoil it for you if someone came up and asked for Athenry (as they often do!!)


----------



## Frank Wilson (Jul 15, 2010)

Stuart, you are 100% correct from a commercial point of view and obviously you need to do what you need to do to get the bookings. Please don't take my stance personally I just get extremely miffed by the lack of imagination of the general public who seem to follow the crowd and the media generated playlist.

Just two examples of such that really get my goat are I'm Going Down, the original and far better version by Rose Royce got nowhere but because Mary J Bilge was hyped up she had a massive hit with it, the other being the tremendous version of Tainted Love by Gloria Jones, again did nothing but a heavily hyped inferior cover by Soft cell makes them for life.

I could go on about "artifically generated artists" from "talent" shows but the keyboard would be on fire by then!

Anyway mate good luck if you do come to Portugal to do some gigs, what stage name do you use, if I end up at one of your shows I will request that you *do not *sing Athenry!


----------



## Stuartrox (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi Frank, I definately agree with you and I know I sometimes feel I'm taking a gamble when I throw in the odd lesser know or half forgotten song which I know is good but you never know how the majority will take it - sometimes (but thankfully quite often) I'm surprised at the reaction when there's a kind of mass 'oh yeah!!!' from the audience who remember it and seem to love hearing it again. 

I go by my real name Stuart McColl - so please come and say hi if you see me somewhere near you....can't promise I won't do Athenry...but I wont mind if you go to the loo if I do!


----------

